
Twitter doesn't think wishing rape on a woman counts as harassment - CarolineW
https://www.buzzfeed.com/charliewarzel/twitter-doesnt-think-wishing-rape-on-a-woman-counts-as-haras
======
CarolineW
Twitter ignores this, and yet jumps when Olympics broadcasters demanded
content removed. Can anything be done to fix the problem??

As I see it, we need a replacement that gets this right, so everyone decent
switches and leaves Twitter to be the unashamed cesspit.

